# Extended long distance meals.....



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Ok guys I got a 4 meal shroom gig for 80 
done it for 3 years with a different theme each year....The site is 3 hours south, the meals are Sat. breakfast, bag lunch (consider hiking heat), and NICE dinner.
Sunday Brunch. Againg this is a shroom group so I try to throw in a few wild ones...
Any of you do weird and crazy shtuff too? share please.

Sat breakfast....blini with white peach sauce
egg roulade with black trumpet duxelle
bacon
yogurt and granola

Lunch
Bagette with portabllo in dijon mustard sauce with fresh veg
Gorp (nuts, and dried fruit)
fruit juice
fruit (probably a fresh apple)
oatmeal cookies
wet wipe

Sat dinner
Capanata
White bean roasted garlic dip
crudites and crostini

Chicken blanquette with a creamy tarragon wild mushroom sauce
Rice pilaf
baby greens with vin and truffle honey drizzle

Apple tarts with ice cream (apples are in season)

Sunday brunch
Beignets
Morel adn shiitake quiches
fruit salad with yogurt sauce
Ham
Assorted bake goods.

Then I'm off to the other side of the state for a James Beard Picnic....Black Trumpet duxelle with hot buttered crouton for 600...pretty crazy.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That sounds like a fun one, shroomgirl. Are most of the other shroom people chefs, or just aficionados?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Look at me panic-stricken for *6*...









Good for you Shroom.



[ August 24, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Shroom,
You never cease to amaze,

I love the egg roulade with the duxell,
Do you serve that with a sauce?Maybe roasted tomatoes,Like you don't have enough to do.

I guess crazy for me would be A New England clam bake on our terrece for 150,A luau out by the pool for 75,a reception with all the stations down at our 100 year old barn for 300,Full booking in my formal restaurant (180 seats)A power dinner for the suits in one of our privite rooms and maybe a dessert reception down by the lodge pond, "ALL AT THE SAME TIME" Hey,It happins 
cc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

All I can say is, you guys are AMAZING. I know it's "what you do", but you really do a wonders to add to the quality of people's lives!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Yep roasted tomato sauce with a hit of dijon...works well....CC you are amazing!

Nope there is nothing like being prepped, everything is going smoothly and your doing it in a strange place...(outdoors or girlscout camp come to mind)and it's coming together....
I figured out a long time ago that when I'm personal cheffing for 2 people (5 complete meals and 3 desserts) it takes more brain power and much more energy than doing one hdo for 600. Or one meal for 300. Now to do the events that CC does takes an amazing staff.....and an incredibly amazing leader.

Shroom folks are not cooks/chefs we've had a few that cooked professionally; one or two a year but they never raise their hands to do stuff in the woods. There's a good segment of good home cooks....That's the IE gourmet group I just gave up the 2 year reins....whew.....now I'm down to only chairing programs for a professional group, and chairing Chef's Collaborative and being on the Gov's Task Force....oh yeah and the market and teaching and and and and

[ August 24, 2001: Message edited by: shroomgirl ]


----------

